# $100



## Pantmaker

http://ocala.craigslist.org/atq/5375065887.html


----------



## GTs58

Smokin deal. Surprised it's still up! Or maybe it's gone and the seller hasn't deleted the ad.


----------



## Pantmaker

Im working on it.


----------



## bikewhorder

Damn, that's not a Schwinn!  Those don't come up often.


----------



## rollfaster

Nice, did they have a straight down tube in 40? Great deal either way.


----------



## bikewhorder

Here's the only other one I've seen,

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?45588-Emblem-Streamline&highlight=greyhound


----------



## Pantmaker

Score!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollfaster

bikewhorder said:


> Damn, that's not a Schwinn!  Those don't come up often.




I see it now. I always seem to react for investigating. Very cool.


----------



## Pantmaker

Im pretty sure it's an Emblem manufactured Greyhound. I'm pretty pumped can't wait to get it. The guy got it in a storage unit he bought for $5! Only bike in the unit.







rollfaster said:


> I see it now. I always seem to react for investigating. Very cool.


----------



## bikebozo

HA HA all you folks , bid it up to 450.00 the guy loved it ,   what happened to all the brotherhood on this site ,,  walter branche ,,   I live 60 miles away , saw that bike , when it got listed ,


----------



## kccomet

whats brotherhood got to do with it walter, arent you the one always saying its a business, bikes are just a commodity, parts or otherwise, no friends at auctions etc., the one with the deepest pockets wins


----------



## Pantmaker

I don't think Id pay $450. I wonder if he sold it a couple of times. I haven't paid anyone anything cowboys and cowgirls...and it wasn't close to $450 which is the goofy sh%t here. hmmmmm



bikebozo said:


> HA HA all you folks , bid it up to 450.00 the guy loved it ,   what happened to all the brotherhood on this site ,,  walter branche ,,   I live 60 miles away , saw that bike , when it got listed ,


----------



## bike

450? break it down for me-that seems way too much for a rusty turd


----------



## Pantmaker

Brother Bike, turd rust has been used in ancient Chinese medicine for centuries. Turd rust keep wife out of the garage. 







bike said:


> 450? break it down for me-that seems way too much for a rusty turd


----------



## bike

I LIKE it!  I have no one to question my spending and I like it that way


----------



## bikebozo

kccomet said:


> whats brotherhood got to do with it walter, arent you the one always saying its a business, bikes are just a commodity, parts or otherwise, no friends at auctions etc., the one with the deepest pockets wins



makes no difference to me , i thought it was funny when i talked to the guy - , i was curious how the bidding went , so I could participate next time , no reason(kccomet )to give me any static , i have been around a long time , and do not deserve it , from anyone , be HAPPY ,and POSITIVE , I hope pantmaker got a good transaction ,. i was reporting what was told to me ,   pantmaker seemed to have wrapped it up ,and I thought it was funny , 100.00 on the c-list , and then 450.00 told to me ,,  good luck , in the new year , there is plenty to go around for all of you all ,   just get out ,the money ,,,   because ,I am learning more about this era of bikes ,,  peace .love and happiness , in your new year , walter branche ,, aka bike bozo , because I had trouble getting on the site , branchewalter@yahoo.com ,   if you want to email


----------



## bikebozo

bike said:


> I LIKE it!  I have no one to question my spending and I like it that way



same here , she thinks it is COOL , because she knows it is her turn to spend the money!!!!!!


----------



## Pantmaker

My idiotic posting got the seller a quick flurry of calls after I figured I had a deal to get it here with him...which ended up costing me me a bit more but this is small potatoes. God Bless America. I live in the greatest country in the world.


----------



## bikebozo

*good deal*

good deal for you , i was hoping there would be a happy ending ..   never tell anything , anywhere , to anybody ,   do your thing ,   be happy with what you got ..   I was looking at it ,,  I just do not have my knowledge for that type of bike , \.






,,,   I just got this rollfast ,  2 speed new depature , and stermy archer front brake ,  ,,  this bike is really nice and clean ,,,..  I just can not get used to riding these type of bikes ,

---  my 1891 new mail ,,   what I ride ,,

the 89 bike I rode across America


----------



## bike

jezuz!


----------



## bricycle

Pantmaker said:


> I don't think Id pay $450. I wonder if he sold it a couple of times. I haven't paid anyone anything cowboys and cowgirls...and it wasn't close to $450 which is the goofy sh%t here. hmmmmm




You got it for a Hundee right? nice score!


----------



## Pantmaker

Walters offer to the guy was $75. My first offer without knowledge of any other offers was $125. This speaks volumes. Just sayin'


----------



## bikebozo

i offered 75.00 today , when i saw it was still listed , next time , I will just go buy it and re sell it ,at a show , no big deal , bikes are everywhere down here , all the folks come down here to retire ,, good luck ,     ..why would you offer 125.00 when it is listed for 100.00, for 3 days ??  education is always good to know , wpb


----------



## scooter_trasher

Walters offer to the guy was $75. My first offer without knowledge of any other offers was $125. This speaks volumes. Just sayin' 



I think you've learned if you have an interest in buying something keep it close to your vest,ask for advice in a pm and never post it on the world wide web


----------



## GTs58

scooter_trasher said:


> Walters offer to the guy was $75. My first offer without knowledge of any other offers was $125. This speaks volumes. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> I think you've learned if you have an interest in buying something keep it close to your vest,ask for advice in a pm and never post it on the world wide web




So true when there's a bozo snake in the Forums green grass.


----------



## bikiba

Pantmaker said:


> My idiotic posting got the seller a quick flurry of calls after I figured I had a deal to get it here with him...which ended up costing me me a bit more but this is small potatoes. God Bless America. I live in the greatest country in the world.




as an outsider looking in... when you post something in the ebay/CL area of the forum and just listing the URL what did you think would happen? i dont think it is wrong any one else called the guy. i was honestly thinking of calling him myself.


----------



## fordmike65

You still got a great deal on that bike. I woulda snatched it up for sure. Next time, I'd post pics and ask questions. Never post a link to something you're looking to purchase. Glad it worked out in the long run. Can't wait to see it cleaned up.


----------



## Pantmaker

bikiba said:


> as an outsider looking in... when you post something in the ebay/CL area of the forum and just listing the URL what did you think would happen? i dont think it is wrong any one else called the guy. i was honestly thinking of calling him myself.




I think you and I are on the same page here. I got sloppy and dropped my guard mostly because I figured I had a deal. I own that "idiotic post" were my words. What chapped my ass was Bozo harassing the seller into the late afteroon today,  giving the seller my freakin Cabe ID for some readon all the while belly aching about some brotherhood nonsense. With a brother like that I think I'll pass.


----------



## Schwinn499

What goes around comes around...words to live by.


----------



## Schwinn499

bikebozo said:


> ...education is always good to know , wpb




So is basic proper punctuation and sentance structure, let alone morality and honor. Some people just aren't cut out for it I suppose.


----------



## bikebozo

thank you , for the comments , ,,..


----------



## Schwinn499

bikebozo said:


> thank you , for the comments , ,,..



yer' welcome wpb


----------



## bikebozo

Schwinn499 said:


> So is basic proper punctuation and sentance structure, let alone morality and honor. Some people just aren't cut out for it I suppose.



SENTENCE is spelled SENTENCE , not sentance , go sit in the back of the class with the big hat on , you know it all , HA .HA this cabe is funny


----------



## bikebozo

*36 wards hawthorne*

here is my 36 wards i just bought , 100.00 with the original wheels and crank set


----------



## Schwinn499

bikebozo said:


> SENTENCE is spelled SENTENCE , not sentance , go sit in the back of the class with the big hat on , you know it all , HA .HA this cabe is funny



Ooh, right you are. No one mentioned spelling, but ill wear the hat this time since im sure your head is purdy' sore from it. Good one wpb <] 

Now run along now, im sure there is a bike posted somewhere for you to swoop out from underneath someone.


----------



## rustjunkie

Cool lookin' bike WB, I like that saddle!
What hub is on the bike?


----------



## bikewhorder

bikebozo said:


> HA .HA this cabe is funny



Funny how?


----------



## rollfaster

bikewhorder said:


> Funny how?




Do I amuse you?


----------



## bikewhorder

rollfaster said:


> Do I amuse you?




Whoa, Whoa, Whoa, Anthony, He's a big boy he know's what he said. Wha'd you say?


----------



## bikebozo

The guy put a modern front sprocket ,and a modern rear wheel ,  ,,  he gave me all the extra stuff he took off , 2 sets of wheels , with new departure d rear hubs , 2 -1 inch pitch front sprockets , set of ,whitewall , indian heads , a brand new 1 inch pitch chain , ,the airstream pedals , a big remote  control airplane ,..some other stuff ,  I can not remember because , I am laughing so hard being on the cabe ,   misspelling words , destroying sentAnce structure etc . it is a blast ,,  no chain guard , it did not madder to me cause i gots me lots of stuff in my gettin place ,,   walter branche ,,  your new /old bike friend ,


----------



## bikebozo

Schwinn499 said:


> Ooh, right you are. No one mentioned spelling, but ill wear the hat this time since im sure your head is purdy' sore from it. Good one wpb <]
> 
> Now run along now, im sure there is a bike posted somewhere for you to swoop out from underneath someone.



ha JHAAA you got caught up in your own B/S thanks for being the class clown today


----------



## bike

spellin dont count on the iterweb


----------



## bricycle

bike said:


> spellin dont count on the iterweb




the majoreity uf uss macke miztaks spehlig ohn heire bekuzz whe tiep sew fazt....


----------



## rustjunkie

bikebozo said:


> The guy put a modern front sprocket ,and a modern rear wheel....




It's all good! Everyone knows that a Shimano coaster rides better than any of the oldies anyhow


----------



## rollfaster

bikebozo said:


> here is my 36 wards i just bought , 100.00 with the original wheels and crank setView attachment 261834View attachment 261835




Great buy Walter. Had a 36 like this, but mine cost more. Please post it when you get it cleaned up.


----------



## bikiba

bikebozo said:


> The guy put a modern front sprocket ,and a modern rear wheel ,  ,,  he gave me all the extra stuff he took off , 2 sets of wheels , with new departure d rear hubs , 2 -1 inch pitch front sprockets , set of ,whitewall , indian heads , a brand new 1 inch pitch chain , ,the airstream pedals , a big remote  control airplane ,..some other stuff ,  I can not remember because , I am laughing so hard being on the cabe ,   misspelling words , destroying sentAnce structure etc . it is a blast ,,  no chain guard , it did not madder to me cause i gots me lots of stuff in my gettin place ,,   walter branche ,,  your new /old bike friend ,


----------



## bikebozo

each attempt , i run out of room , please buy my book , coming out soon , misspelled words and setanced s all meddesd up , thanks for your support-no reason to continue with the envy and jealousy ,   this thread is worn out ,


----------



## Madness7

enough with the stupid willy wonka crap. it's so old.


----------



## bikiba

Madness7 said:


> enough with the stupid willy wonka crap. it's so old.


----------



## GTs58

I just bought a 51 Willi Wonka, female bike 75, talked the seller down from a hunerd,, he thru in a mess of ,, box s full of ,parts clothes, pots pans some jewelry ,,,,     and his wife. stuff be for sale sat, at my bike   n   wife swap,  if she doen'ts sail,.  I be pimping her out at 11  bring you money,, one time ridden good shape ,, read my book, git educated on what you by,, ive done it all,,,,,, thanks BB


----------



## fordmike65

GTs58 said:


> I just bought a 51 Willi Wonka, female bike 75, talked the seller down from a hunerd,, he thru in a mess of ,, box s full of ,parts clothes, pots pans some jewelry ,,,,     and his wife. stuff be for sale sat, at my bike   n   wife swap,  if she doen'ts sail,.  I be pimping her out at 11  bring you money,, one time ridden good shape ,, read my book, git educated on what you by,, ive done it all,,,,,, thanks BB




....I almost spilled my drink!


----------



## Pantmaker

I haven't laughed this hard in a good long while...and I will second the motion of drink spillage. GTs58 could write popular television. I'd watch it if it was mostly about bike weirdos like us. Stop the presses, I think we just came up with the next big show thingy. We can call it BiKe Weerdoes. 







fordmike65 said:


> ....I almost spilled my drink!


----------



## bikiba

Pantmaker said:


> I haven't laughed this hard in a good long while...and I will second the motion of drink spillage. GTs58 could write popular television. I'd watch it if it was mostly about bike weirdos like us. Stop the presses, I think we just came up with the next big show thingy. We can call it BiKe Weerdoes.





Hysterical... but you forgot to add one of those witty tree and lizard images


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Coffee out my nose!! Funny stuff right there!!


----------



## bikebozo

*what happened ??*



PLEASE LET US ALL BE HAPPY . and at PEACE , thanks for all the contributions !!!Remember not everyone has the same abilities as others ,..


----------

